# Timex Electric From Taiwan



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

This arrived yesterday - described as NOS and probably 30 years old. It still had the small clips to hold the crown out. The seller had put a new battery in and I reckon it runs within a minute a day.

I didn't know that Timex were made in Taiwan. Can anyone tell me if this is a true electric, and also how old it would be? I'm reluctant to take the back off in case I can't get it back on.

If it is, she has an electric before me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Timex move production to Taiwan and the Philippines in the late 70's early 80's

You quite often see what I call "mix" watches as well where some components are from one country and others from somewhere else, as the company were in transition moving stock and production.

It is an electric, check Paul's electric watches site to see the movements Timex used


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It is indeed an electric, Robert. Looks to be Timex catalog #835601 from 1975. Timex had plants all over the world and some made only parts that were assembled in another country. BTW the watch sold for 35 USD back then. Nice to find one in that condition.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks gents.

I had heard of the Philippines production before but not Taiwan. (remember a thread about Philip Pines)

This was a bit of a bargain at $9.99 - he has another but its $29.99.

I hope she looks after it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done Robert, PG and Bill (Watchnutz) have said it all - except maybe that the *"Electric"* is slower than the Dynabeat, runs with a slower beat rate. Have a listen and you can usually hear a very distinctive "tick,tick, tick, Clank" type sound when they are running :grin:


----------

